# Aroldis Chapman's 105 mile-per-hour fastball



## Blake1970 (Apr 19, 2011)

A link to the story below. Apparently he picthed 25 pitches at around the 100 mph barrier. Very impressive 

How much faster can a fastball go?


----------

